# Huger PM 200 Herzfrequenzmesser



## Rune Roxx (9. März 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=19972&item=2716275230


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. März 2003)

noch 1 Tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

